# 2005 duramax... surge at idle



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

2005 Chevy 2500HD CCSB duramax 
269,500 miles
Engine is all stock other than k&n air filter
No smoke

The engine surges at idle,jumps up to about 1100 RPM, in park or drive. If it's in drive it will want to lurch forward if you're not on the brake, kind of scary at times. 
Howe's diesel treatment calms it down, but doesn't totally get rid of it.
I've been told by a friend of mine (certified GM mechanic) that it is the fuel pressure regulator. 
Has anyone else ran into this issue? How difficult is it to replace/test? 

Truck runs great other than this hiccup, it's more annoying than anything especially plowing all night long and I want to fix the issue before this season. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I suggest going to some Duramax forums. Can you read fuel pressure live data?


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fuel pressure regulator sounds possible. Or small air leak somewhere. A buddy of mine has a shop in blue springs works on duramax. Can give you his number if you need it.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I suggest going to some Duramax forums. Can you read fuel pressure live data?


Not in the vehicle settings through the steering wheel buttons, but I'm sure you could through a scanner. I have a friend with a diesel shop here in town I could borrow and watch it.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

plowboy87 said:


> Fuel pressure regulator sounds possible. Or small air leak somewhere. A buddy of mine has a shop in blue springs works on duramax. Can give you his number if you need it.


I will PM you if I don't figure it out. What's the shop name?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Replace the fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Replace the fuel pressure regulator.


Bingo...


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ty27 said:


> I will PM you if I don't figure it out. What's the shop name?


Sleepers diesel repair


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will look into it this weekend..


----------

